# Is Amazon's Army Of Contractors Being Exploited This Holiday Season?



## UberPasco (Oct 18, 2015)

From NPR's "On Point with Tom Ashcroft" podcast today.
https://www.npr.org/player/embed/571722675/571722702


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

If by "exploited" they mean voluntarily accepting work in exchange for a known, competitive pay rate, with freedom to quit any time they want? 

Then yes.


----------



## UberPasco (Oct 18, 2015)

They had the author of that article from a few weeks ago admit that he only spoke with a "few drivers" and "Amazon refused to release" the number of drivers to him. Several callers took issue with his exploitation position.


----------



## Gordonmgm (Apr 27, 2017)

Foolish....the guy is just drawing at straws


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

drowning and grasping straws more like 

#failingNPRJournalistDesperatelySeekingSuccessfulNewsStory


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

And they wonder why people think it's dumb for tax dollars to support NPR....


----------



## UberPasco (Oct 18, 2015)

It was a discussion and no one got away making statements without challenge, and no shouting over each other. Way too grown-up for tax dollars....


----------



## Chris1973 (Oct 9, 2017)

Knowing someone personally who had to be hospitalized for exhaustion working inside as a picker, it seems the drivers have it relatively easy.


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

Chris1973 said:


> Knowing someone personally who had to be hospitalized for exhaustion working inside as a picker, it seems the drivers have it relatively easy.


Maybe not so easy for some drivers:

https://uberpeople.net/threads/icy-conditions-fall-and-broken-neck-be-careful-out-there.226393/

https://uberpeople.net/threads/stor...tion-with-someone-in-the-neighborhood.221442/

https://uberpeople.net/threads/flex-driver-robbed-at-gunpoint-in-chicago.132390/

https://uberpeople.net/threads/robbed-at-gunpoint.222481/

https://uberpeople.net/threads/insurance-on-amazon-flex.217816/

http://fox4kc.com/2017/12/20/family...old-man-killed-in-blue-ridge-boulevard-crash/

You could always go work on power lines or become a police officer - more pay and less risk. Warehouse workers are nowhere to be found on the list. But maybe Amazon warehouse workers will one day have their own position on the list.


















https://www.trade-schools.net/articles/most-dangerous-jobs.asp


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

jester121 said:


> And they wonder why people think it's dumb for tax dollars to support NPR....


Rather have my tax dollars pay for NPR than farm subsides or oil barons


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

Ever considered the "end all bullshit subsidies" option?


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

grams777 said:


> Maybe not so easy for some drivers:
> 
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/icy-conditions-fall-and-broken-neck-be-careful-out-there.226393/
> 
> ...


And the unwritten story of,... One vicious German Shepard, 5 packages, One Latina feeling disrespected punching Santa in the eye while her kids are looking on, giving Santa a black eye and breaking his glasses. Wonder if the police report is ready yet.


----------



## getawaycar (Jul 10, 2017)

What is exploitive are the laws that force independent contractors to pay more taxes (than employees) yet receive none of the benefits.

Why is it ICs pay more taxes but don't get unemployment benefits, workmans comp, health insurance, etc that is enjoyed by employees who are paying less taxes? That makes no sense. We should be getting more benefits since we pay more taxes. Otherwise we shouldn't be made to pay those taxes. It seems inherently unfair.


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

Well, you do get to write off a bunch of stuff. And to be fair, few part time W2 jobs offer insurance.... and you work when the boss says.

Most traditional 1099 contractors charge more per hour than an employee with benefits, so it evens out. The gig economy is, in some ways, the worst of both worlds.


----------



## Bygosh (Oct 9, 2016)

I don' think most of you even listened to the whole thing. It was a well done piece looking at all sides. The only poorly done part was the dumb drivers calling in about "zomg too many drivers can't get blocks."

Excellent points about how as a society we need the safety net to shift to the government and not be tied to employers. Also valid points about how we need to be treated like contractors, no hours cap etc.


----------

